# Panda



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

So "chicken" officially has a name. I've decided to call him Panda. Partially because of his colours, but mostly because I was watching a panda doco the other night and there was a panda eating some sort of fruit that stained his face yellow and I was just like, oh my god, that is perfect lol.

Anyway i'll be posting his pictures here from now on instead of the breeding board!




























He is 5 weeks old now! Growing so fast.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

He looks young. And he looks very cute. Panda is a nice name I think. Looking forward to more pictures of Panda.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I cannot believe he has grown so much! He was a baby just a couple of weeks ago.
I like the name "Panda".


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I like the name Panda- you are right, it suits him well! He's growing so fast


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

He looks identical to my Peppy(who is a she)


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Perfect name for him.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ah little cutie


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

He could still be a she.. just waiting on the test results to determine which lol!

Thanks guys. Love him to pieces <3


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Panda is adorable! I love the name. Of course, I also loved the nickname of chicken.  A friend has 3 Boston Terriers, and she refers to them as her chickens.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He _is_ a little Panda! Cuute!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So adorable


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

My,He/She has grown so fast! Beautiful birdie! I also like the name Panda . X x Teresa


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

He's on 2 feeds a day now and will be dropping down to 1 sometime soon. I am excited for that! Lol.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

What a cute little baby! Is he/she a white-faced pied? I'm not very good at identifying mutations, but I am learning a lot from forum pictures.


----------

